# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  pomoć za neznalicu u autosjedalicama

## tetadoktor

Stiže mi brat sa podmlatkom iz Amerike, jedan nećak ima 7 godina, a mlađi tek napunio 3. Nisam načisto kakvu sjedalicu/booster kupiti za mlađeg. Tada će on imati nešto više od 3 godine, trenutno ima 18 kilograma i visine je 100cm. Stižu avionom i onda idemo na more sa autom, pa me zanima da li je booster dovoljan i za mlađeg? Koliko sam mogla sama pročitati, bitne su 3 točke vezanja, ali svejedno trebam pomoć.

----------


## Smokvica.

Joj ovaj mlađi je ipak premali za samo buster tj. premlad  :Smile: 
Sigurno će mu bit i udobnije i sigurnije u busteru s naslonom. . Nebi ni starijem naslon smetao  :Wink: 
Da je samo po gradu..možda bi prošlo al do mora..ja nebi  :Smile:

----------


## vissnja

Mlađi ako ima 18kg ili više, je kilažom prerastao AS grupe I, znači mora ići u pomoćno sedište, ili buster. Pošto je još mali, svakako mu treba buster sa naslonom da bi regulisao visinu pojasa kojim se dete veže.
Za starijeg bi verovatno mogao buster i bez naslona (zavisi koliko je visok), a za mlađeg sa naslonom obavezno.
S tim da je buster sa naslonom svakako bolji zbog bočnih zaštita.
Busteri se postavljaju na sedišta u automobilu koja imaju pojas za vezanje u tri tačke.

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala curke, tako i ja cijelo vrijeme razmišljam, al sam htjela potvrdu  :Smile:

----------


## Lemon

Ne znam gdje je najbolje da pitam, a pošto sam nova na forumu i neznalica o autosjedalicama odlučila sam postaviti pitanje ovdje, nadam se da ne smeta. Uskoro ću postati mama po prvi put i trenutno gledamo i istražujemo opremu za bebu. Razmišljali smo da kupimo ova kolica http://www.bebenova.eu/brandovi/fopp...ffiro-3u1.html pa me zanima da li je ta autosjedalica što dođe s njima dobra ili je neko sranje (oprostite na izrazu)? I koliko su uopće dobre te autosjedalice koje dolaze u kompletu s kolicima?

----------


## daddycool

nigdje ne vidim podatak o kojoj se sjedalici radi
nisam našao čak ni sliku

----------


## Beti3

Foppapedretti je vrlo kvalitetna i skupa talijanska marka.

Ovo je ta AS 0+  http://www.clubfoppapedretti.it/Baby...CdItem=3024923

Na brzinu sam našla ocjenu na ovo stranici. Ocijenjena je sa 4,09  http://opinie.wozki-dla-dzieci.com/c...ezpieczenstwo/

----------

